

Amazon Invests in Ruby Hosting Company - kimboslice
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/13/amazon-nea-invest-in-rails-hosting-startup-engine-yard/

======
albertsanchezo
I hope this brings more support for ruby to Amazon EC2... I'd much rather hear
about an acquisition rather than an investment, but maybe this is just the
first step? Is that likely?

~~~
mdasen
Exceedingly unlikely. EC2 will never be EngineYard. EC2 is when you want a raw
box to configure how you want without having to deal with the capital involved
in buying machines which will depreciate and such.

EC2 has great Ruby support - as good as any Linux distribution has. What you
want is for EC2 to become managed hosting rather than having to administer the
box yourself. Managed hosting is expensive. If you want managed hosting, you
can't get EC2 pricing.

